# معجزة لابونا انجليوس الانطوني بالصور!!!!!!!!!!!!



## the servant (5 مايو 2007)

سلام ونعمة دي معجزة نادر ما نشوفها بعنينا في الوقت الحالي ودة عشان ضعف ايمانا


† بسم الأب و الابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد أمين †
اولا قبل ما تشوفو الصوره انا هحكلكم قصه الصوره دى 
وقبل ما احكى احب اوريلكم ابونا انجيلوس الانطوانى









اولا الصوره دى متصوره فى قداس فى اسكندريه فى دير مارمينا لابونا انجيلوس الانطونى وهيا كان يوم سبت بتاريخ 27/8/2006
دى الصوره






وكان فى ناس اصدقائى فى القداس وكانو بيصورو ابونا فى القداس عادى يعنى
وهم بيصورو الصوره طلعت زى ما انتو شايفين كده فيها حاجات مش موجوده فى القداس وابونا ا انجيلوس كمان جنبه ناس عرفنا انهم قديسين بس الصوره بيها حيره مع العلم ان اللى كان بيصور محترف تصوير وكانت الكاميرا احدث موديل ومكنش بيتحرك علشان الصوره تطلع كده لكن الصوره دى ياجماعه معجزه من ربنا يسوع المسيح 

لكن الصوره طلعت زى ما انتو شايفين وفيها اشخاص كتير ومع التدقيق فيها طلعو الاشخاص اللى هنحكلكو عليهم 






في النهايو عايز اقول ان ربنا لا يترك نفسو بلا شهود ودة اللي يأكد ان
اللي مع ربنا ربنا بيمجدة حتي في العالم ربنا يسوع يتمجد في مصر امين
صلولي ابن يسوع (فراي)


----------



## Abo Daniel (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: معجزة لابونا انجليوس الانطوني بالصور!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ابونا انجيلوس
كان اب اعترافي
ده راجل جميل جدا ومليان بركه


----------



## the servant (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: معجزة لابونا انجليوس الانطوني بالصور!!!!!!!!!!!!*

1-طبعا واضحه جدا جدا انها ماما العذراء وهيا واقفه وبتصلى ولابسه الطرحه الزرقاء

2- ايه اللى مخلى الست العذراء منحنيه وبتصلى الا للرب يسوع المسيح وهو طفل على المسبح وباين جدا

3- ابونا انجيلوس وانا حاطط صوره ابونا انجيلوس فوق وانتم كلكم شفتوها

4- ده المسبح اللى كان عليه السيد المسيح 

5- الانجيل على المسبح

6- البابا كيرولس

وكان ابونا انجيلوس فى القداس بيسكت فى القداس وبعد كده يكمل 

فسألوه بعد القداس
هو انتا كنت بتتكلم معاهم قال اه .

ربنا كبير اوى اوى اوى ياجماعه 
وعلى فكره يااخواتى انا حاسس اوى الصوره وشايف كل اللى انا بقلكم عليه وياريت اشوف ردود


----------



## اوجينا (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: معجزة لابونا انجليوس الانطوني بالصور!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ربنا يسامح ضعفي انا مش شايفة اللى انتوا بتقولوا عليه​


----------



## Abo Daniel (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: معجزة لابونا انجليوس الانطوني بالصور!!!!!!!!!!!!*

علي فكره يا جماعه العدرا دايما بتبقي مع الراجل ده وهو بيصلي وعلشان انا كنت في وقت قريب منه 
وكنت باروحله قاليته في الدير كنت باسمع انه بيعمل حاجات كتير حلوه ببركه ربنا 

اوجينا

علي الاقل العذراء واضحه جدا


----------



## the servant (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: معجزة لابونا انجليوس الانطوني بالصور!!!!!!!!!!!!*

معلش اوجينا دة مش ضعف ايمان بس الحياة اللي احنا فيها بتقفل عينا عن حاجات عشان ما نشوفهاش ونعرف ان ما فيش غير طريق واحد للراحة- ربنا يعوضك مشكور اخي ابو دانيال


----------



## Emad-ch (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: معجزة لابونا انجليوس الانطوني بالصور!!!!!!!!!!!!*

المجد لربنا يسوع و بركة السيدة العدراء و البابا كيرلس و ابونا انجيليوس الانطونى تكون مع كل واحد فينا امين .


----------



## Bino (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: معجزة لابونا انجليوس الانطوني بالصور!!!!!!!!!!!!*

موضوع جميل جداً و معجزه مفرحه ....
أنا أتقابل مع أبونا أنجيلوس كل عام فى الاسكندريه و هو حقاً ملاك بشرى !!!


----------



## man4truth (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: معجزة لابونا انجليوس الانطوني بالصور!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*الصور مش ظاهرة عندى
ممكن سيادتك ترفعهم تانى*​


----------



## doon (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: معجزة لابونا انجليوس الانطوني بالصور!!!!!!!!!!!!*

shokrnn  begad


----------



## the servant (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: معجزة لابونا انجليوس الانطوني بالصور!!!!!!!!!!!!*

شكرااا للردود والله يعوضكم   
اخي اللينكات بتاعت الصور اهي
http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/7784/aab8ceb194el7.jpg

http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/9149/6174d72928vv8.jpg


----------



## عطاري (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: معجزة لابونا انجليوس الانطوني بالصور!!!!!!!!!!!!*

شو هل خرافات


----------



## Christian Knight (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: معجزة لابونا انجليوس الانطوني بالصور!!!!!!!!!!!!*



عطاري قال:


> شو هل خرافات



*اى خرافات عزيزى؟ فهل رأيتنا نقول لك تعالى قبل الحجر الاسود او طف حول الكعبة؟
عجبى*


----------



## ايها الضالون (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: معجزة لابونا انجليوس الانطوني بالصور!!!!!!!!!!!!*

بدل الحركات دى
ماكانت ماما العذرا تظهر على طول
وبلاش الحركات دى
ايه هى يعنى هتخاف انها تظهر؟..
حاجات عجيبه والله
ربنا يكملوا بعقولكم​


----------



## jesus mon pere (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: معجزة لابونا انجليوس الانطوني بالصور!!!!!!!!!!!!*

يا سيدى مش هتخاف 
ودى مش حركات وعيب تسميها كده
ومكان رودودك مش هنا 
دى ليها مكان تانى 
روح شوف  منتدى حوار الاديان وهناك هتعرف مين اللى بيعمل حركات وبيصدقوا نفسهم
شكرا على سعه صدرك


----------



## Christian Knight (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: معجزة لابونا انجليوس الانطوني بالصور!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*وهو فى مسلم اصلا بيجاوب عن حاجة؟؟؟؟ ابسط سؤال اطرحه عليك ما دليلك على صحة الكتاب البدوى المدعو القران والذى يتهمنا بالكفر؟؟*


----------



## jesus mon pere (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: معجزة لابونا انجليوس الانطوني بالصور!!!!!!!!!!!!*

احنا مش عايزين رايك لانه مش هيفيد
ودى تخاريف امال اللى ركب البراق وشرخ 
يبقى ايه؟
يفضل انك تذهب منتدى حوار الاديان لانك واضح بتحب المناقشات وهناك المجال مفتوح
وابقى هناك وراينا عضلاتك اللى عايز تستعرضها هنا وده مش مكانها بس حاسب تاخد برد
شكرا على سعة صدرك


----------



## the servant (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: معجزة لابونا انجليوس الانطوني بالصور!!!!!!!!!!!!*

سلام ونعمة لكل الاخوة يا جماعة احنا واثقين في كتابنا المقدس وعارفين ان ربنا قال
(انظروا الي نهاية سيرتهم الحسنة وتمثلوا بها) يعني احنا عارفين ان دول ناس بيمجدوا ربنا
عشان كدة ربنا بيمجدهم الدور والتاني علي اللي بيروحوا بيلفوا حولين حجارة صماء 
وبيتباركوا من حجر هم مش عارفين قيمتة ايةعندهم.اخي يسوع بيحبك عاوز تجربة
اندهلة مرة قبل ما تنام وشوف لو رد امين لكن لو مش رد خلاص بس اندهلة من قلبك
امين


----------



## عطاري2 (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: معجزة لابونا انجليوس الانطوني بالصور!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Christian Knight قال:


> *وهو فى مسلم اصلا بيجاوب عن حاجة؟؟؟؟ ابسط سؤال اطرحه عليك ما دليلك على صحة الكتاب البدوى المدعو القران والذى يتهمنا بالكفر؟؟*



1) ان الله تكفل في حفظه 

2) الحقائق العلمية التي كتبة فيه والتي نشاهدها حاليا 

3) طرق الطب والعلاج المكتوبة فيه من قبل رسول امي 

4) البلاغة والفصاحة 

5) الخ .........شو بدي اعدلك لحتى اعدلك 

المهم انتا اعطيني دليل انو كتابك مش محرف


----------



## Abo Daniel (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: معجزة لابونا انجليوس الانطوني بالصور!!!!!!!!!!!!*



عطاري2 قال:


> 1) ان الله تكفل في حفظه
> اي كتاب فيهم ؟
> 1ـ مصحف عمر بن الخطاب
> 2 ـ مصحف علي بن أبي طالب
> ...


وبعدين يا اخي الكلام ده مش مكانه هنا ده مكانه في منتديات اخري


----------



## foxwood55 (30 مايو 2008)

إذا انطفأت شمعة العالم في داخلنا فيكون نور المسيح انقى واوضح 
المسيح نور العالم 
ربنا موجود 
كلمة لابد انا نحس بيها نحن المسيحيون في كل وقت لان الرب معنا دائما


----------



## mero_engel (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: معجزة لابونا انجليوس الانطوني بالصور!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*تحذير الي الاخوه المسلمين *
*هذا القسم لايسمح وغير مخصص بالدخول في حوار الاديان *
*اللي عنده سؤال او استفسار في قسم خاص لحوار الاديان *​ 
*وثانيا رجاء محبه من الاعضاء المباركين عدم الرد علي الاخوه المسلمين *
*واللي عنده شكوي *
*يقدمها لمشرف او قسم الشكاوي *
*وسوف يتم التعامل مع المشاركات المخالفه *​ 
* مغلق*​


----------

